# ♫︎ Voices and music types



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Does different music for to different music? If you agree on that, could you give some examples of which voices fits to which music?


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

Electra said:


> Does different music for to different music? If you agree on that, could you give some examples of which voices fits to which music?


I can't even understand the question.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Mark R said:


> I can't even understand the question.


I think I understand her, she refers to how different types of voices can create different atmospheres depending on the style.


----------



## RainyMornings (Jul 24, 2018)

I am not sure if this is not related to the topic, but I hate metal music so much. It piss me off so much. Oh my God.

It's so offbeat, distorted, and I hate noise in general. Do those men really scream? xD You expect me to listen to men with long ass hair screaming? 😄


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

What kind of voices do I like in music? People that can hold a note. I.e Whitney Houston, George Michael.
My favourite singers are Howard Jones and Neil Finn.

For example, a singing style I can't handle is the female vocalist from "I'm faded" by Alan Walker. She sounds like she's trying to grasp for air. It's my personal preference as many other people like it, but I just don't like how it sounds like she can't finish saying a word. 🤣 Where are you naao-. Cuts off the OW sound at the end of now really quickly. And maybe it's also the raspy sound I don't like, I think. For example I do not like Hatsune Miku's voice. Too raspy.


----------



## Windy_ (10 mo ago)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> What kind of voices do I like in music? People that can hold a note. I.e Whitney Houston, George Michael.
> My favourite singers are Howard Jones and Neil Finn.
> 
> For example, a singing style I can't handle is the female vocalist from "I'm faded" by Alan Walker. She sounds like she's trying to grasp for air. It's my personal preference as many other people like it, but I just don't like how it sounds like she can't finish saying a word. 🤣 Where are you naao-. Cuts off the OW sound at the end of now really quickly. And maybe it's also the raspy sound I don't like, I think. For example I do not like Hatsune Miku's voice. Too raspy.


It's an INFP song. Taste doesn’t seem to depend on the psychotype =)


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

I also understand what you meant, which types of voices (soprano, mezzo etc) match what kind of musical genres, right?

I'm no musician, but based on my little knowledge of music and personal taste, I love baritones and rock (either pop rock, alternative/indie rock, post-punk etc). For instance:






the vocalist is a baritone, if I'm not mistaken. His voice is incredible. And I like that kind of music.






Jim Kerr's voice.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

It seems like some words got deleted or something in the orriginal post, but I think I get what the question is. It does seem like different genres work better with different types of voices, or at least vocal styles. 

Some voices are breathy, some are rich and warm, some are bright, or a bit nasal, some seem soft, others powerful, some are rough or raspy, others very smooth, some are warbly, some have a sort of darkness to them, and so forth. The mood and accompanyment can seem to meld well, or can seem mismatched. 

I'm not well enough informed on musical genres to list types of voices that go well with them. 

I know I personally don't usually like the sound of rock/pop voices. There's this particular strained quality some women singers do in particular where it kind of... I don't know... catches or creaks or scratches at the onset of a note so it sounds like they're holding back crying or something? And I don't like hoarse or raw voices, though that can be an intentional addition to the mood of a song.


----------

